# [ODMP] DeRidder Police Department, Louisiana ~ February 17, 2006



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

A Lieutenant with the DeRidder Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 17, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18157*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Lieutenant Herman W. Brooks 
*DeRidder Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Friday, February 17, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 13 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 27, 1997
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Lieutenant Brooks died of injuries he sustained eight and a half years earlier when he was struck by vehicle.

Lieutenant Brooks was assisting at the scene of an automobile accident when the driver of a vehicle passing the accident was signaled to change lanes by another officer. The driver did not follow the instructions and struck Lieutenant Brooks. Lieutenant Brooks was thrown head first into another moving vehicle, causing massive head injuries.

Lieutenant Brooks was removed to a hospital where he remained on life support for eight and a half years.

Lieutenant Brooks had served with the DeRidder Police Department for 13 years and is survived by his wife, children and grandchildren.

Agency Contact Information
DeRidder Police Department
200 S Jefferson Street
DeRidder, LA 70634

Phone: (337) 462-8941

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

